# Oh Sugar! Did I Just Ruin A Perfectly Good Cider.



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

Hi all,
I started boiling up some ginger, chilies, ginger powder, dark brown sugar and cinnamon to add to a Coopers Ginger Bear Kit.
In my haste, i accidentally added a can of Black Rock Cider!! (not reading the label... derrrr) :blink: 

So have i just made 22L of brown swamp water, or should i press on and see what happens?


----------



## labels (10/10/12)

sugarfree said:


> Hi all,
> I started boiling up some ginger, chilies, ginger powder, dark brown sugar and cinnamon to add to a Coopers Ginger Bear Kit.
> In my haste, i accidentally added a can of Black Rock Cider!! (not reading the label... derrrr) :blink:
> 
> So have i just made 22L of brown swamp water, or should i press on and see what happens?



CARRY ON !!! You could end up with Ginger Bear, Polar Bear or even Panda Bear, you won't know till you fermented it - black bear is even a possibility.


----------



## jayahhdee (10/10/12)

Best way to find out if it is ruined is ferment it and taste it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

jayahhdee said:


> Best way to find out if it is ruined is ferment it and taste it in a couple of weeks.


Thats the annoying thing about brewing, you have to wait 4 weeks before you find out that you stuffed up...bugger! :icon_drunk:


----------



## fletcher (10/10/12)

press on! experiment mode gooooooooo


----------



## sugarfree (10/10/12)

labels said:


> CARRY ON !!! You could end up with Ginger Bear, Polar Bear or even Panda Bear, you won't know till you fermented it - black bear is even a possibility.


Hmmmmm......Maybe i invented a new recipe (or 22L of toilet water...)


----------



## brettprevans (10/10/12)

I've done ginger beer cider. It's good. But I don't use tins, so your millage may vary.


----------



## sugarfree (11/10/12)

Well something is definately happening after only 8 hrs.The fermenter is sitting 5' above room temperature and the pail/lid is all bloated.


----------



## indorat (11/10/12)

sugarfree said:


> Well something is definately happening after only 8 hrs.The fermenter is sitting 5' above room temperature and the pail/lid is all bloated.



:huh: What sort of airlock you running?


----------



## sugarfree (11/10/12)

JEG said:


> :huh: What sort of airlock you running?


Just your generic run-of-the-mill s-type


----------

